# Breakfast Dessert



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Home made buttered biscuits and sorghum syrup.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

oh man add a couple big link sausages and thats heaven!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

jcoss15 said:


> oh man add a couple big link sausages and thats heaven!


Had this with them. Simple little breakfast for supper.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey that will work too!


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

i prefer sauteed white trout


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Cat heads, MMM MMM MMM!


----------

